# Heavy Rain



## kyser_soze (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone else played the demo from PSN? I was all ready to hate this, expecting it to be a modern Dragon's Lair, and to be fair the play mechanic is pretty similar (on-screen prompts to make certain movements), plus when I started loading I saw '720p' come up in the corner which given that it's a PS3 native title makes me .

But wow. Played the 3 scenes and while there is the 'interactive movie' element in the controls, there's enough free movement to keep it interesting, and the story and writing, voice acting etc is all top notch. Graphically it's good, but no better, than the top end of stuff out there (Killzone 2 is still the 'prettiest' game on PS3 I reckon), but is rammed full of detail, and the animation, especially the facial closeups, is fantastic.

It could be that the term 'interactive movie' is no longer a dirty word. 

Anyone else played it?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah was great  

will defo be picking this up 

however pressing 3 buttons to pass a bin was a bit like WTF?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 17, 2010)

Unlikely to ever get a chance to play it unless I buy a PS3 in a few years time.  But the review in Edge was very interesting!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to play this game but don't want a PS3


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah was great
> 
> will defo be picking this up
> 
> however pressing 3 buttons to pass a bin was a bit like WTF?



Not as much as having to press tri, sq, cir, R1, L1, R2 to climb up the hill at the crime scene


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Not as much as having to press tri, sq, cir, R1, L1, R2 to climb up the hill at the crime scene



Jesus, and this is one of those exclusives meant to convince us to buy a PS3?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, and this is one of those exclusives meant to convince us to buy a PS3?



To be fair, the whole idea is that something the character in the game would find tricky to do is also made tricky for you to do, in an attempt to immerse you in the game world.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 17, 2010)

You have to be there...as I said in the OP, I was quite prepared to hate it because of it's Dragon's Lair origins, but it _works_.


----------



## starfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Only done the first mission but was quite impressed by it.


----------



## bemused (Feb 22, 2010)

I to expected it to be shite but it is very very good.


----------



## g force (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep...I want to get this but unsure...however early reviews suggest it is a corker that you can lose yourself in.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2010)

its out tomorrow !!! didnt know that,... anyone know if it's on PSN?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2010)

> Yep...I want to get this but unsure...however early reviews suggest it is a corker that you can lose yourself in.



There's a free 3 scene demo of it on PSN, has been for a week or so now...


----------



## fogbat (Feb 22, 2010)

There's an interactive Heavy Rain Youtube thingy here: http://www.youtube.com/heavyrain.

It seems to give some idea as to the variety of actions available. It also looks really pretty


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2010)

I've pre-ordered it. Looks good.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 24, 2010)

just got it from play.com it's out firday so hope it turns up then, or sat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine was dispatched today, itching to have a play.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 26, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, and this is one of those exclusives meant to convince us to buy a PS3?



Great demo, really good reviews... I'll bet they're dreadfully upset that you don't think it's any good!  

Gonna pick it up later.


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 27, 2010)

Bought it yesterday. Played it last night. It's fucking stunning.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2010)

just stuck it on now... tis great so far...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2010)

Tits!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Great demo, really good reviews... I'll bet they're dreadfully upset that you don't think it's any good!
> 
> Gonna pick it up later.



Well if someone wants to send me a PS3 and a copy I'm more than happy to play it and think it's crap!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has there been a demo on Xbox I not seen.

- 





> PS3 only


 O


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 28, 2010)

PS3 only game mate.. .


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 1, 2010)

I have massively mixed feelings about this game. I'm about twelve chapters in, and on the one hand it's stunning, massively emotional, and immersive, but on the other hand i'm just pressing the buttons it tells me to push the story on. I'm enjoying it, but I kind of want to play a game, iykwim.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2010)

Another great advert for the 'game'...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I have massively mixed feelings about this game. I'm about twelve chapters in, and on the one hand it's stunning, massively emotional, and immersive, but on the other hand i'm just pressing the buttons it tells me to push the story on. I'm enjoying it, but I kind of want to play a game, iykwim.



This is true. I massively enjoyed it, but it is a little short on the 'game' aspect of things. Not completely devoid, but still.

That being said, I'd likely pick up other similar titles if they ever get produced - it's all about what you enjoy, and not about what you think should fit in pre-defined boxes I guess.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2010)

picked it up 2nd hand on the weekend, and the graphics are very very good indeed. and quite enjoyed what i have played of it so far, it's good to try something a bit dffierent.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2010)

I just read my #27 post, didn't realise I posted it, and was about to quote myself and say "I agree". FFS


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

blimey, it's good but a bit short, i finished yesterday. i want to play it again though as i managed to bump off most of the main characters.....

i agree too!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey, it's good but a bit short, i finished yesterday. i want to play it again though as i managed to bump off most of the main characters.....
> 
> i agree too!!!!!


 
 How did you manage that? Maybe I'm just naturally careful. They all survived except that one who was tagging along with the PI. She died in the car in the water.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> How did you manage that? Maybe I'm just naturally careful. They all survived except that one who was tagging along with the PI. She died in the car in the water.


finished it again in a mega 8 hour session yesterday and managed to keep them all alive until virtually the very last shot. interesting to see how much it held together with what was subsequently quite a different story because of my actions this time around. quite a full-on sex scene, which was a bit of a shock, i have to say?!  Managed to make PI's chum survive. Managed to escape the police with Ethan. Saved the kid. But Dad got shot at the end this time


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> finished it again in a mega 8 hour session yesterday and managed to keep them all alive until virtually the very last shot. interesting to see how much it held together with what was subsequently quite a different story because of my actions this time around. quite a full-on sex scene, which was a bit of a shock, i have to say?!  Managed to make PI's chum survive. Managed to escape the police with Ethan. Saved the kid. But Dad got shot at the end this time


 
Oh no! 

It's pretty cool how so many different things can happen. I remembered, it wasn't just the PIs friend who died a watery death, but obv the killer died at the end in a rather gruesome machinery accident thanks to a little help from one of the other characters


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally picked this up this weekend.

So far, after about an hour I've: got up, had a shower, drawn a building, played with some kids, then lost one. The brought the other one home, made him do his homework, fed him pizza and put him to bed.

I'm a bit baffled so far.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Finally picked this up this weekend.
> 
> So far, after about an hour I've: got up, had a shower, drawn a building, played with some kids, then lost one. The brought the other one home, made him do his homework, fed him pizza and put him to bed.
> 
> I'm a bit baffled so far.



I think you bought Light Rain by accident.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

It actually just started really raining and suddenly he was outside in the street after some flashback thing. People had turned up by then (in real life!  ) so I had to turn it off, but I'm assuming it's about to get a little more interesting...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Finally picked this up this weekend.
> 
> So far, after about an hour I've: got up, had a shower, drawn a building, played with some kids, then lost one. The brought the other one home, made him do his homework, fed him pizza and put him to bed.
> 
> I'm a bit baffled so far.


it starts as a slow burner and most of the intro is to get you used to the controls. stick with it, i think its very well done when you get into the game proper.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool, ta.

I was hoping that'd be the case. And it was strangely compelling making him turn on lights and stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

the beginning does sound a bit wierd

i am reminded of this of coure


----------



## starfish (Mar 22, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Cool, ta.
> 
> I was hoping that'd be the case. And it was strangely compelling making him turn on lights and stuff.


 
If you can find the bloody switches. Spent a whole evening in the dark with Ethan & his son


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 25, 2011)

I played through the move version of this last weekend. I really enjoyed it. The atmosphere and sense of involvement is really good. Not sure if the move added much really, it was frustrating more than anything. I played it on hard which was stupid, this game doesn't need a hard mode.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2011)

bump coz this is a brilliant game. Started playing again tonight. Its brilliant.


----------



## starfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Finished it over the weekend but cant remember exactly what happened to all the characters. I know 3 definitely died but i cant remember about Madison or Shelby 

So there can be multiple endings to it then. Will need to play again to see what. Am surprised it got a 15 certificate though & not just for the boobs.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2012)

I've just finished reading the script for the next game from the chap who wrote Heavy Rain.

It is very, very, very odd but also extremely cool.


----------

